# What Makes a Good Breeder?



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Lately, I've read so many posts gushing over this or that breeder and am wondering what criteria you use for deciding who is a good breeder. Puppymills and BYBs are to be excluded.

Is it because they advertise heavily to make purchasers think they're good?
Is it because they seem to care about their dogs?
Is it because they do health screening including bile acids on their breeding stock?
Is it because they do health screening including bile acids on their pet puppies?
Is it because there is a health guarantee? Does it matter if the guarantee is 1 or 2 years? Are all guarantees equal?
Is it because the breeder has a contract stipulating spay or neuter?
Is it because they have the highest prices so therefore must be better than anyone else?
Is it because their prices are reasonable and seem to care more about the dog's welfare than making money?
Is it because they only have a few litters a year?
Is it because the dogs are raised with their family and allowed the run of the house?
Is it because their web site tells you they're the best?
Is it because their dogs consistently win in the ring?
Is is based on the numbers of champions they have?
Is it because you like the look of the dogs?
Is it because you've had a health problem and the breeder was supportive and may even helped with vet bills?
Is it because you had a dog die earlier than normal and the breeder offered to replace the dog without hesitation?
Is it because you were told the breeder has never had a health problem in their line?
Is the only criteria that they show their dogs?
Is it because you're highly influenced by others opinions?
Is it because your dog is a status symbol and the status is higher from one breeder versus another?
Is it because you recognize dogs' names in a pedigree?


Ok, that's all I can think of. Of course feel free to add any other reasons that you feel fits your situation.

Cathy

[attachment=45462:Smudge__..._resized.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

These are great questions Cathy! Here are some of my criteria:

- They DO care about their dogs! The dogs live in the house with them and are part of the family. Not necessarily run of the house, though. 
- Obviously the first criteria can only be met if they are a small kennel - this is one of my criteria.
- That then leads to only a few litters a year.
- Champions and looks count as well. Winning in the ring consistently doesn't count so much, though.
- Knowledge of the breed, breed history, health issues, health guarantees on contracts and access to the breeder after purchase - this is all extremely important as well.
- Health testing is a bonus! I've found very few top breeders health test (or advertise that they do), however the ones in maltese the longest know their lines in and out.
- Willing to keep my dog when I cannot bring them on vacations or out of the country - another huge bonus and to me, really demonstrates a relationship with the breeder.
- Willing to give me grooming lessons


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE


> - Willing to give me grooming lessons [/B]


Tami,
I see some things I missed that should be in my list. I'm going to add them! Thanks for answering.

Cathy

[attachment=45471:Smudge__..._resized.jpg]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Dec 13 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688770


> Lately, I've read so many posts gushing over this or that breeder and am wondering what criteria you use for deciding who is a good breeder. Puppymills and BYBs are to be excluded.
> 
> Is it because they advertise heavily to make purchasers think they're good?
> Is it because they seem to care about their dogs?
> ...



I wanted a purebred Maltese. My criteria was to find a small show breeder in my area, within my price range. Recommendations and suggestions from other Maltese owners were very helpful.

After that I wanted to know how the breeder raised and treated the puppies. The personality of the puppy was more important than the looks. The contract, health guarantee, etc. was important, but most of the reputable breeders have similar contracts.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cathy, 

I wanted to tackle your list. I changed the order and chunked some of the questions. 

QUOTE


> Is it because they advertise heavily to make purchasers think they're good?
> Is it because their web site tells you they're the best?[/B]


Advertising heavily? Depends on where. Some advertising makes me cringe. If a breeder advertises in the same places the mill dogs are avertised it is a red flag to me. 

I find that having a really good website can be a helpful tool to learn about a breeder. Many initial questions can be answered about a breeder in this way. We can see pictures, read statements of breeding philosophy and see pedigrees. 

I also sometimes get the show magazines and seeing pictures of dogs there is helpful. I like learning about the dogs. I am learning to look at the pictures for specific elements. 

QUOTE


> Is it because they seem to care about their dogs?[/B]


This is the primary criteria in my opinion. :yes: 

QUOTE


> Is it because they do health screening including bile acids on their breeding stock?
> Is it because they do health screening including bile acids on their pet puppies?[/B]


I wish. So few breeders are doing this. I really hope testing the breeding stock becomes a standard practice, but we are not there yet. rayer: 

QUOTE


> Is it because there is a health guarantee? Does it matter if the guarantee is 1 or 2 years? Are all guarantees equal?
> Is it because you've had a health problem and the breeder was supportive and may even helped with vet bills?
> Is it because you had a dog die earlier than normal and the breeder offered to replace the dog without hesitation?
> Is it because you were told the breeder has never had a health problem in their line?[/B]


I don't think all guarantees are equal, and I don't think the number is key. The main point for me is what the breeder has believes about her/his obligations to the health and future of the dogs they breed. 

I would be leary of a breeder who claims to never have had a health problem in the line. I want to know how she/he handled the last one that happened. 

QUOTE


> Is it because the breeder has a contract stipulating spay or neuter?[/B]


They should certainly have this for any pets they place, otherwise I do not think they are responsible. 

QUOTE


> Is it because they have the highest prices so therefore must be better than anyone else?
> Is it because their prices are reasonable and seem to care more about the dog's welfare than making money?[/B]


LOL! The prices don't tell much. Prices are a very inaccurate judge of what makes a breeder good or bad. 

QUOTE


> Is it because they only have a few litters a year?
> Is it because the dogs are raised with their family and allowed the run of the house?[/B]


A small number of litters is a positive. But what the precise number should be is very dependent on the lifestyle of the breeder and what kind of arrangements they have for the puppies. 

Run of the house? I think the dogs have to be well socialized and the breeder must spend lots of time with them. 

QUOTE


> Is the only criteria that they show their dogs?
> Is it because their dogs consistently win in the ring?
> Is is based on the numbers of champions they have?
> Is it because you recognize dogs' names in a pedigree?[/B]


I think these things are important. Showing is only the beginning though. The names in the pedigree and the champions and the wins help to show that a breeders is trying to better the breed. At least in terms of conformation. However, there are some show breeders who are no better than the BYBs and PuppyMills. Some BYBs use show champions for stud (breeding them to anything that walks). It is very important to learn more than simply if a person shows. 


QUOTE


> Is it because you're highly influenced by others opinions?
> Is it because your dog is a status symbol and the status is higher from one breeder versus another?[/B]


I sought the opinions of people I trusted when I did my search for my puppy. I was influenced by their opinions because I knew they cared about the breed. This helped me to have confidence in my own feelings when I interviewed breeders. I don't really see the status symbol thing. Honestly, I would absolutely prefer to consider less well known breeders who are out for quality rather than quantity. 

QUOTE


> Is it because you like the look of the dogs?[/B]


Absolutely, I am obsessed with maltese because I love their temperment as well as their beauty. That being said, I have had several rescue maltese and I am pretty happy with their looks as well. :wub: 


I guess after all of this, I would say caring about the dogs is the number one. Caring includes demonstration of concern about the health, temperment and socialization. It also includes the responsibility of making sure pets are placed on spay/neuter agreements. 

Having the endorsement of trusted friends would probably be number two. :thumbsup: 

Showing and having great pedigrees backing up the dogs they are breeding is also part of the key criteria.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll go through the list. 

Is it because they advertise heavily to make purchasers think they're good?
Depends on what you mean by advertise. Seeing ads in TNT or the Maltese Magazine is very appropriate. Seeing ads all over the internet on multiple puppyfind-type sites is a red flag to me. 

Is it because they seem to care about their dogs?
ABSOLUTELY. When I talk to a breeder, I want to hear them call the dogs by their call names, know about their personalities and quirks, tell me about the dogs behind them in a personal way (not "so and so finished with 4 majors" and that's it). It is very easy to tell a breeder who cares about each dog by how they talk about the dog. This is one big reason why I purchased from Tammy Simon...

Is it because they do health screening including bile acids on their breeding stock?
Is it because they do health screening including bile acids on their pet puppies?
This is my ideal. It is not the accepted standard in the breed yet and there is not a published piece recommending a test and giving clear guidelines for what the results mean to the breeder and puppy buyers. My main questions is "What health problems have you seen?" A breeder who says none I run from. The breeder I go to tells me what they had and what actions they took. Soda got sick as a puppy and his breeder was very active in wanting to know what was wrong and be sure it was not something she bred (it wasn't and Soda is quite the strapping kid running agility and doing obedience). It is that knowledge about what they have had and worry about new problems that makes them a good breeder in my eyes. 

Is it because there is a health guarantee? Does it matter if the guarantee is 1 or 2 years? Are all guarantees equal?
Most health guarantees do not really do much for you if your dog is sick other than the standard replacement puppy. I want to see some guarantee against genetic defects, but unless the breeder is offering financial compensation, its not going to do much for you anyways. 

Is it because the breeder has a contract stipulating spay or neuter?
Yes, all pets should be sold on a spay/neuter contract. 

Is it because they have the highest prices so therefore must be better than anyone else?
Is it because their prices are reasonable and seem to care more about the dog's welfare than making money?
Price depends heavily on location. What it costs to show a dog here in TN vs. what it cost me in Northern VA is a HUGE difference. Obviously if I had puppies here I don't need to charge as much to stay in the game. Breeders do need to recoup some of their expense in selling pet puppies, but it should not be a money-making endeavor. Also, a breeder does not want to undercut the going rate. And if they are, my question is why are those puppies so cheap...what's wrong? 

Is it because they only have a few litters a year?
Number of litters depends on the breeder. If all they do is show and breed, they can handle more litters. If they're a small breeder with a few dogs in the home, I would expect very few litters. I would want the litters proportionate to what the breeder can handle and do justice to each puppy. 

Is it because the dogs are raised with their family and allowed the run of the house?
It is because they spend quality time with their dogs, their dogs are socialized, and their dogs received adequate exercise and play time. I've had to rotate dogs in my house even though I wasn't breeding anyone. I don't see anything wrong with that and my dogs certainly were not upset or lacking. 

Is it because their web site tells you they're the best?
Web sites are nice for initial research, but past that a pretty web site doesn't mean anything about the pups. 

Is it because their dogs consistently win in the ring?
Is is based on the numbers of champions they have?
It is because a representative sample of their kennel is shown with success (ie not out for 2 years with a handler trying to finish). 

Is it because you like the look of the dogs?
Yes. I want a certain look and structure. I'm not going to buy a baby doll head when I prefer a moderate head that is more what the standard says. Personal preference has a place. 

Is it because you've had a health problem and the breeder was supportive and may even helped with vet bills?
Is it because you had a dog die earlier than normal and the breeder offered to replace the dog without hesitation?
Is it because you were told the breeder has never had a health problem in their line?
It is because when I have a health issue, my breeder is actively interested and concerned about what it could mean to his/her breeding program. Compensation should be what is in the contract if there is any. 

Is the only criteria that they show their dogs?
Nope...I've seen some very incorrect dogs finish and that did not make me look highly upon the breeder. 

Is it because you're highly influenced by others opinions?
I appreciate opinions of people who have dogs from the breeder and asking for references from the breeder should be standard when looking for a pup. 

Is it because your dog is a status symbol and the status is higher from one breeder versus another?
No. My choice of dog does not have to do with me looking popular. I chose a Maltese because of their temperament, size, and coat. 

Is it because you recognize dogs' names in a pedigree?


I better recognize something in there and it not all be pets. I do look at pedigrees and I do have a preference to which lines I prefer. That more has to do with researching the dogs than simply recognizing a name. 



For me, the bottom line is integrity. It is what the breeder does in a hard spot. It is how well they know their dogs and what is behind them. You can have 5 dogs or 20 if you care for them properly. Unfortunately, with health testing as it is in our breed, I go on what the breeder can tell me about their lines and issues and then test my pup at the appropriate age when it is in my home. Testing on breeding stock is a huge bonus.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:goodpost: 

I loved reading your reply Jackie. I should have just waited for you to answer this thread so I could write "Ditto" and be done.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Since we lost a couple of days of posts in the forum some of the replies were lost. I wish I could remember who said what, but I remember some other nice replies were here. 

One thing I added was that I really appreciate a breeder who is comitted to helping rescue and absolutly comitted to making sure that their dogs do not end up needing to be rescued.


----------

